# 2 Corinthians 3 and the covenant of works (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 8, 2020)

Referring to the latter part of 2 Corinthians 3, David Dickson observes that the apostle Paul concludes his argument “by comparing the _Legal_ Ministry, or the _Covenant_ of Works, with the Gospel, or the _Covenant_ of Grace.”

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 75.


----------

